# WTS/ WTT- Laptops, HDDs & DD D5



## vroom_skies

Hi all,
Looking to sell these items.

  - Dell XPS M1530 (red):
 - This laptop I was given and it does not come with a hard drive or memory. This machine does not boot and overall it's in fair shape. It's missing some screws, F12 key,  parts of the bezel & has some chips on the paint. I cleaned it up as best I could.
 - Looking to get $69.00.

If someone was willing to give me $105.00 shipped for the Dell, I'll throw in two more laptops. One being a Dell Inspiron 1100 & the other a Compaq Presario 1800 with docking station. The Dell doesn't seem to be working, the Compaq works but doesn't have an OS. Comes with a Windows ME key though.












  - Western Digital VelociRaptor 150GB:
 - This drive is a re-certified drive, but it works great, no issue from it at all.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136296
 - Looking to get $55.00 shipped.

- Asus P5L-MX SE mobo, with a Intel Celeron 2.8Ghz.
It was pulled out of a working tower awhile back and has just sat since.
I'd let that go for $33.00 shipped.

- MSI MS-7135 mobo, with a AMD Sempron 1.6Ghz.
This was also pulled from a working computer and then has just sat.
Note the mobo doesn't have a northbridge heatsink.
Looking to get $31.00 shipped.

- Evga 123-K8-NF47-AX mobo.
Once again pulled from a working system and just sat.
Would like to get $32.00 shipped.

- Asus AN8-SLI Premium mobo. The board doesn't have the cpu heatsink bracket. If my memory is correct this board might be dead as well, but I can't imagine myself keeping it if so. I'm not positive, so if someone wants to give it a shot. I'll keep the price low at $19.00 shipped. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

She is a beauty. But since I don't know if it works, it won't work, sorry. Give me a pm, if you get a hard drive and whatever it needs, and tell me if it works.


----------



## vroom_skies

Sent ya a PM.
Also added another laptop above.


----------



## kobaj

I hate to be 'that guy' but isn't it a little bit of bad form for a mod to not follow the rules of posting photos with your username and date...


----------



## vroom_skies

Haha, leave it up to Kobaj...
Well I wasn't planning on posting these on CF hence that info missing in the photo. I'll get a photo with the parts and my name. Next time though, I'd appreciate a pm rather then littering the thread.

Thanks however.


----------



## vroom_skies




----------



## vroom_skies

I'd be willing to let all three of the laptops go for $335 shipped.


----------



## vroom_skies

On a similar note...
If someone was willing to give me my asking for all three laptops - $370.00. I will throw in two other laptops for free. 
- One being a Dell Inspiron 1100 (it was working before, but it now refuses to boot).
- The other being a Compaq Presario 1800 (works, just comes w/o an OS installed).

Thanks


----------



## vroom_skies

The Dv7 will no longer be for sale in five hours.
So if ya want it make your move.


----------



## vroom_skies

The Dv7 is sold!

If someone was to offer $235.00 shipped for the other two laptops I'll throw in the Dell & Compaq as well. The Compaq will also come with a docking station.


----------



## vroom_skies

Prices have been lowered.


----------



## vroom_skies

Feel free to make offers you guys.


----------



## vroom_skies

C300 has been sold.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

How much for just the 150 gig? I need a hard drive, but cheap.


----------



## wolfeking

it appears to be about $100 for the VR. He listed the SDD at 68, and 165-68 is 97. But he may do better.


----------



## vroom_skies

I'd be willing to do $85 shipped for the VR HDD.


----------



## vroom_skies

Up for the night.


----------



## vroom_skies

I'd be willing to sell the two laptops listed plus the other Dell Inspiron 1100 & the Compaq Presario 1800 for $240.00 shipped.
Not to bad for four laptops even if they do need some work.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Do you know if that one hard drive works well?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

slipx44 said:


> Do you know if that one hard drive works well?


I doubt he would be selling it to members if it didn't without saying so upfront..


----------



## vroom_skies

The only drive I'm not sure about is the WD Raptor 36GB.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Ok, if I took the 160 gig only how much would it be? And f I took the 36 gig only, how much would it be?


----------



## vroom_skies

The WD VR is actually a 150GB drive. I'm looking to get $85.00 shipped for it.
I'm not really looking to sell the WD R 36GB on it's own. I'll throw it in if someone buys the VR & Vertex 2 together. 
Or if you wanted it with the VR just add on $15 or so & I'll include it.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

vroom_skies said:


> The WD VR is actually a 150GB drive. I'm looking to get $85.00 shipped for it.
> I'm not really looking to sell the WD R 36GB on it's own. I'll throw it in if someone buys the VR & Vertex 2 together.
> Or if you wanted it with the VR just add on $15 or so & I'll include it.



Not to be a pain, but I just bought a 160 gig, for $50, but it has a few probs on it, so I was looking to get another. Is there anyway you can come close?


----------



## vroom_skies

Sent ya a PM.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

I am considering it..... It really depends on if all I need for this one is a windows reinstall.


----------



## vroom_skies

Alright, just let me know.

The Vertex 2 is no longer for sale. 
I gave it away lol.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

vroom_skies said:


> Alright, just let me know.
> 
> The Vertex 2 is no longer for sale.
> I gave it away lol.



Shoulda waited, Could have gotten your self $10 from that one.


----------



## vroom_skies

They were in need, so I didn't mind helping them out.


----------



## vroom_skies

Prices adjusted.


----------



## vroom_skies

Prices reduced.


----------



## vroom_skies

First post has been updated.


----------



## vroom_skies

Ttt


----------



## vroom_skies

Prices adjusted.


----------



## mihir

Sent you a pm. Also PM me the configuration of the XPS and the Presario.


----------



## vroom_skies

Pump sold.


----------



## vroom_skies

Prices reduced.


----------



## vroom_skies

Ttt


----------



## Troncoso

If that was a 2.5" hard drive, I would buy off you in a second. Shame.


----------



## Ocean Spray

Why is that hard drive so expensive? That RPM? What does it do?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Ocean Spray said:


> Why is that hard drive so expensive? That RPM? What does it do?



It's a hard drive that spins at 10,000 RPM and is faster than a standard 7,200 RPM hard drive. It will give slightly better performance.


----------



## vroom_skies

Well either way the HDD is sold, ha.


----------

